# (Inactive) Psion's Return to the Tomb of Horrors (OOC)



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

This is the OOC thread; please direct all comments about the ongoing game here. Recruiting requests should go in the recruiting thread.

[sblock=Directory]
Main Threads:

*Rogues Gallery Thread*
*Organization/Recruiting (ORG) Thread*
*Out of Character (OOC) Thread* (This thread)
*In Character (IC) Thread*
Important Posts:

*Character Generation Guidelines*
*Conduct of Game*
*House Rules and Rulings*
*Approved and Banned Classes list*
*Deities List*
*Campaign Resources/Books*

[/sblock]

The IC thread will be up shortly, after I post the PC pics and samples. Players are invited to stake out a quote color, but make sure the color shows up in both the standard and stealth skins.

Please review the conduct of the game post before posting to the IC thread.

Please remember to post your character image at the beginning of each post in the IC thread; this will more strongly anchor the dialog to your character. Use the "imager" tags to do this. I have hosted all the character images. My next post will have the code you need to access the images.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

Image code for characters. Quote reply to this post to get the code for your character. All other active players please get me an image for your PC (or let me know if you need one) in the ORG thread.

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]Doorgath









[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]Ari










[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/peja.jpg[/imager]Peja









[imager][/imager]


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

The IC thread has been posted:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=183922

Please check the Rogues Gallery thread for any last changes I've asked for before posting in the IC thread. The characters are assumed to arrive at Khale's place in the order they post in the IC thread; please describe your character and your arrival at Khales.

Discuss how your characters might know each other... or any other extended OOC discussion regarding the ongoing game... here.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 28, 2006)

Check:

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Doorgath_100_120.jpg[/imager]Doorgath grapples the puny wizard.  What d'ya think you're doing?? 

Muahahaha




Edit: ok, it seems fair good. Is slate gray good?


Now, as for how I know the other characters:

Doorgath believs that all arcane magic is foul and corrupted. He works wih the divine spellcasters and warriors in order to cleans the land of all that is evil. He can work with an arcane spellcaster sometimes, as this would be to use an evil against a greater evil.

So he will probably know Peja as they worked in the same team some years ago. (he is a dwarf, too, and that helps). As for Ary...maybe he knows her as a mercenary and may work with her only because she is not evil, even if she uses evil means to achieve her victories.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2006)

Let me know if Sandy Brown as a font color for Peja  doesn't work for you.  

I'll post for Peja late tonight.  Thanks for getting the IC up!  Am looking forward to this game and its infamy.


----------



## Psion (Dec 28, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Let me know if Sandy Brown as a font color for Peja  doesn't work for you.




It's a little light in stealth, but it'll do. 

Here's do a quick test

Sienna
Dark Olive Green
Dark Orange
Dark Green
Dark Slate Blue
Navy
Indigo
Dark Slate Gray
Dark Red
Dark Orange
Olive
Green
Teal
Blue
Slate Gray
Dim Gray
Red
Sandy Brown
Yellow Green
Sea Green
Medium Turquoise
Royal Blue
Purple
Gray
Magenta
Orange
Yellow
Lime
Cyan
Deep Sky Blue
Dark Orchid
Silver
Pink

Yellow, Cyan, and everything after Dark Orchid are too pale to show up in stealth.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 28, 2006)

Doorgath and Peja will certainly know one another fairly well, then.  I figure Peja knows Ari, if only in passing.  Ari's charismatic and probably _everyone_ either knows or knows of her.  I've gone ahead and posted for Peja just now in the IC and have given him some curiosity regarding Ari and what she's been up to.  I'll work off the assumption that he knows her but maybe hasn't seen her in a few years.  

Psion, I figure Peja has been on "temporary" assignment, working out of the Bluffside Temple of Delundar for maybe 20 years now.  While primarily assigned to the Temple of Delundar back in his clan's home in the mountains, the clan didn't want Peja around so they arranged for him to be shipped off to Bluffside, ostensibly as a representative of their clan and to conduct trade arranging shipments of goods to be sent back home.  If it makes it easy on you, I'll offer to come up a cadre of NPCs within the Peja's temple both in Bluffside and back home.  If you'd rather do that, that's fine too.

I'll have a final look at Peja's sheet in the RG here in a few hours.  Right now, I feel like I'm not going to take the scroll of death ward, mass...as an 8th level spell, Peja would have to make a check to get the spell to work and if it didn't, I'd be wasting 3k in gp.  I'll be interested in a scroll and/or adding that spell to his cleric list once he gets either closer in level to 8th-lvl spells or earns them in full, but for right now I think I'll just stick with the wand of death ward that he already has.  And cross my fingers that waiting doesn't prove a hindrance.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 29, 2006)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Ari_150_120.jpg[/imager]"Well, hello," Ari says.

/end test

As CB says, Ari likely knows, or at least is known of by, everybody. She's friendly to everyone, at least at first, but Doorgath puzzles her -- arcane magic is in her race's blood, and did not the gods make her people? But she doesn't trouble herself with arguments, so long as his beliefs aren't harming the innocent.

I'll polish off the RG entry for her shortly.


----------



## Psion (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, it's good that we've got things underway. Alas, the cable picked today to go on the fritz. I'll be intermittently limping along on dialup until the calbe co gets their act together.

Thought I'd post a few notes about Bluffside for background purposes. Bluffside's major  export is adamantine. It rests of a vein of the valuable metal. However, Bluffside's beginnings were as an archeological site. Ancient buildings still stand in Bluffside that are remnants of the powerful civilization that once stood here.

Bluffside proper sits atop a seacliff. The actual docks are on a city situated on an island in the bay below called Sordadin. Cargoes are ferried to and from the bay by means of mechanical elevators put into place by the so-called "steam gnomes".

Bluffside proper is split into several walled "quarters" that almost stand as separate cities. Though it has been some time since the last major raid, the city stands ready to defend itself from goblin hordes that are still known to exit in the moutains.

The "quarters" of blusside are:
Old City: The Old City grew up around the archeological sites in the palace and the ruins of the ancient city of Sem La Vah. The palace eventually became a center of government, and the old city became home to several other important governmental buildings such as embassies and the courts.
The Mining District: The mining district is flush against the nearest mountains, and is the center of mining and smelting activity in Bluffside.
Temple District: The temple district is the home to various religions in Bluffside. The temple district was one of the last districts to spring up; houses of worship sprung up in here after the rest of the space in the valley were occupied. No one else wanted this particular tract of land due to the many crevasses in it. Though most of the keyed locations are houses of worship, there are some other interesting sites such as the Dine Divine, where religious arguments are settled in a ring, and the Street of Sorrows that is full of street preachers and various other loons.
The Wizard District: The obsidian tower that is located here became an object of fascination for many curious wizards. Soon they became a power in Bluffside and a district dominated by wizards sprung up around it. However, sorcerers are technically barred from the district; the tower's magical effects on sorcerers only encouraged wizards to formalize their disdain for sorcerers and made it into law.
New City: The New City is built over the tunnels that eventually lead down to the docks in the bay below. As Bluffside became more commerce oriented, this district became more important. The New City is possibly the most mercantile of the districts of Bluffside.
The Ruins: Right in the middle of the city is a section of haunted ruins that have never been totally excavated or explored.
The Undercity: In addition to the various districts of the city, there is an extensive tunnel system that exists underneath the outer portions of the city (beneath all the above sections but the old city and the ruins. The undercity has its own sections, including the sewers, the warehouse district near the docks, a seedy marketplace, a secret arena, mines, and the dwarven halls.
Sordadon: Sordadon is a floating city in the bay, and has districts all its own. It was originally built around shipwrecks of ships that had been smashed against the reefs, but eventually grew into a whole floating city.


----------



## Psion (Dec 29, 2006)

Waiting for Ari to show up at the inn...


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, almost done with PC.  Looks like I got bumped up from alt purgatory.

Some OOC FYI th PC is:

Garrel Kalumar - Goliath Rogue 1/Cleric 4/Shadow Bane Stalker(Comp Adv) 6, Divine Oracle 2(Com Div)

This will fill the "needs a thief" role as well as can always "use another cleric" role.   Goliaths are dwarf friendly so BG wise that can if the orignals want to work in some back story.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome, Fenris2.  I went to dig up Garrel's background to see how he and Peja might know one another, but didn't see anything to help me out in the RG.  Do you have a post kicking around somewhere with his background, and, if so, could you please point me to it?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion, from your description of the various quarters of Bluffside, it seems like Peja would probably have at least a passing familiarity with the following quarters:  the temple district(that's where he probably lives and/or works), the mining district (he'd probably have made trips back and forth to the mining area fairly regularly to try to cut deals on raw ore for his clan and/or on behalf of his temple), the New City (as one of Bluffside's mercantile districts, Peja would have been in and out of this area a lot), and possibly the Undercity (I noticed in your description that it said something about shady markets--he might know of these but not have been a frequent customer--and the dwarven halls).  

I figure that Peja would probably know next to nothing of the wizards' district.  

Could you clue me in a bit more about these dwarven halls underneath Bluffside, please?  When you've time.  A second holiday weekend is coming up and I don't expect to see a whole lot of this place between now and Tuesday.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Welcome, Fenris2.  I went to dig up Garrel's background to see how he and Peja might know one another, but didn't see anything to help me out in the RG.  Do you have a post kicking around somewhere with his background, and, if so, could you please point me to it?




I will hopefully start fleshign soem things out after the staty stuff is done and have to read RG backgrounds - so feel free to make suggestions.  That RG is old having been done to start him as a sacred fist in any event. ;-)


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> This will fill the "needs a thief" role as well as can always "use another cleric" role.




Should, if you concentrate enough ranks in Disable Device and Search.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

don't bother taking disable device, we will just smash the traps


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Could you clue me in a bit more about these dwarven halls underneath Bluffside, please?  When you've time.  A second holiday weekend is coming up and I don't expect to see a whole lot of this place between now and Tuesday.





[sblock=The Dwarven Halls]
The Dwarven Halls were constructed shortly after the Military District to house dwarves that had come to mine and help build the city. Now, situated east of the Coach & Six Market, it has become home to not only dwarves but gnomes and occasional halflings as well. Its underground streets are too low for the average human or elf to negotiate easily.

The Halls has its own society, with its own customs, shops and businesses, all offering a 10% discount on items to its own residents. The dwarven artistry that went into the walls and layout is exquisite with carvings showing dwarven heroic tales on every available 
space. The streets are laid out around a central plaza. A fountain was recently added. Bars surround the plaza, with shops west, the Coach & Six Market south, and residences to the north and east. The avenue leading east terminates in the Skills Quarter.
[/sblock]

The major temple of the dwarven halls is that of the Earth lord, the Gentle Miner, known to Dwarves as Quesarit (to humans as Zandaron, to gnomes as Ameleon). Bluffside is a leading city in the acceptance of syncretism, the idea that similar deities among different races and cultures are actually the same.

Among the temple of the miner, the eldest priest, Mercin Farseer, accepts worship by other races that live in the Undercity. Other priests (especially senior priestess Potaria Renson) are none to accepting of other races.

In the temple district, however, this syncretism shows the other side. The high priest of the temple of the Fire god is a dwarf and leads sermons to other races.

Whether you wish to have a shrine of temple you are attached to in the temple district or whether you wish to be an itinerant priest is up to you.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> Should, if you concentrate enough ranks in Disable Device and Search.




Did, okay he is done rule wise..

BG wise probably originally from a Goliath tribe in the mountains around Bluffside, but has lived most iof his life caught up in adventure in and around the area.  

Frequents dwarvish areas, the temple district and probably especially Dine Divine when nothing is happening

From there whatever we all want.

Feel free to look him over all and see if there are any last minute suggestions

Oh yeah, Psion if ya have a pix, mucho appreciated...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Fenris2, do you think perhaps Garrel would be a trade contact of Peja's?  From the mining district?  They could have conducted mutually beneficial business for their clans on a regular basis.  Or perhaps they are well aquainted with one another if Garrel frequents the dwarven halls under the city.  Given the low height of the hall tunnels as described, I'm not really sure how exactly a goliath would fit under there, but I s'pose anything's possible.  Peja likes his ale overmuch, so any tavern in Bluffside would do as well.

Psion, thanks for the info.  I like the multifacted nature of the gods.  I do that in my own homebrew.  Plus, it's a laid back way of looking at things, which fits how I envision Peja...the sort who stumbles along, never one to worry, happy, relaxed (and prone to error often, but hey no one's perfect, right?).  Peja would be attached to a shrine of Delundar within the temple quarter, but he probably won't be spending much time there.  He'd be likely to keep personal effects there for safekeeping but would oft be out on business calls, or drinking.  He'd try to eschew priestly duties at the shrine as much as possible.  He wouldn't be well regarded by other priests for that reason.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

Doorgath doesn't like cities, so he doesn't know much about them. He has visited Bluffside while working with Peja, and he know a little about the dwarven halls.


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

*Fenris2*

Races of Stone is about the only source for Goliaths. Pick one out from the Races of Stone art gallery and I'll crop it to fit:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ag/20040813a

I'll look over your character while you are at that.

*Nightbreeze*

A dire bear would not want to go into a tavern, and wouldn't fit in the door without damaging the facility.


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

*Fenris2*

The Liberator looks like it fit best... if I crop out the flail end, it could be a morning star.

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Garrel1.jpg[/imager]

Let me know if there's a different pic you would prefer.







As soon as the next PC arrives (Garrel or Ari), I'll kick out the next post.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> *Fenris2*
> 
> The Liberator looks like it fit best... if I crop out the flail end, it could be a morning star.
> 
> ...





Looks good to me.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Fenris2, do you think perhaps Garrel would be a trade contact of Peja's?  From the mining district?  They could have conducted mutually beneficial business for their clans on a regular basis.  Or perhaps they are well aquainted with one another if Garrel frequents the dwarven halls under the city.  Given the low height of the hall tunnels as described, I'm not really sure how exactly a goliath would fit under there, but I s'pose anything's possible.  Peja likes his ale overmuch, so any tavern in Bluffside would do as well.




Probably some clan busines mixed with some previous adventuring if thats okay.   Garrel does not mind taverns either, but he likes them for food more than drink.  Oh, and when he does drink.. well, its rather embarrsiing, but he likes elvish wine most.  lol.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, Ari's all done and has made her long-awaited appearance at the inn. 

And it looks like everybody speaks Dwarven. This may be something to keep in mind if we need to avoid speaking Common at some point.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> *Fenris2*
> 
> 
> *Nightbreeze*
> ...




She is waiting outside 
Sorry if it seems otherwise...


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

*Kafkonia (and everyone, really)*

I was going to have everyone post a "daily preparations" including all spells prepared and cast as a matter of routine. If you want to get started, go ahead and post it here, and I'll add it to the directory.

Also, include a line of "Default combat actions" to use if you enter combat and cannot be reached in a short time ("ready action" and conditions are acceptable), as well as a "default marching orders" if any, if another player initiates movement.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

As for me, I cast Superior Resistance everyday.

It would be fine for me to be the second in the marching orders, even first if I'm wildshaped.

As for the default combat actions, I have different options:
1) Expend a 7th level slot to summon a huge storm elemental and order him to nuke the area with Tunder and Lightning
2) Wildshape in a dire bear, and if already wildshaped, cast Bite of the Werebear. If we have time before a difficult combat, fully buff with bite of the werebear, nature's favorfavor, superior magic fang. Always share spells with Raisha
3) Summon dire bears right near enemies that seem weak in melee and order them to grapple.


----------



## Fenris2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> *Kafkonia (and everyone, really)*
> 
> I was going to have everyone post a "daily preparations" including all spells prepared and cast as a matter of routine. If you want to get started, go ahead and post it here, and I'll add it to the directory.
> 
> Also, include a line of "Default combat actions" to use if you enter combat and cannot be reached in a short time ("ready action" and conditions are acceptable), as well as a "default marching orders" if any, if another player initiates movement.




Hmm, I already have that in my spell section, why don't we put it there or in a sepearate character sheet entry?  That way we don't have to dig in multiple places, at least for that anyway...

As tomarching order?  How about double..

Reisa(sp?) - presume Large?
Garrel Doorgath
Ari   Peja

or


Garrel Doorgath
Reisa
Ari   Peja


single?

Garrel
Reisa
Doorgath
Ari
Peja


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay... first combat has begun. Not going to bother setting up a map this time.

I do have a face to face game today; after 3 EST until the evening, I'll be out.


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I already have that in my spell section, why don't we put it there or in a sepearate character sheet entry?




That's fine. I just figured it might change more often than you want to change your character sheet. And you might have "collective preparations" (like "I cast extended X on character Y) so that it would affect more than one character.


----------



## Rino (Dec 30, 2006)

Psion, when do you want the alternate characters done?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 30, 2006)

Zombies 
I'll be waiting for Ary, then will probably summon something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't really hang around waiting for everyone to post in order (got four little kids and a deployed dad right now), and I'm betting I'm not the only one who doesn't have enough time.  I didn't want to _not_ post, though, so I went ahead and put up a combat post for Peja.  I'm sorry to have posted out of order and hope that doing so will be okay both now and in future rounds.  Psion, are you comfortable resolving action according to the stated initiative order even when we post willy-nilly?

I'm easy with Peja going wherever in the marching order.  Someone with healing might want to go in the middle, but it doesn't need to be Peja.  Peja is slow with that 20 ft movement and kind of bumbles along, so putting him last is fitting.

I don't really know the PC well enough yet to know whether he's got any spells going on that he started the day by casting, but his spells are already prepared and listed in the RG.  I'll just leave him with his base stats as is, and go from there.  When dealing with undead, Peja will first try to turn them.  After that, if the undead look intelligent, he'll death ward himself and perhaps one other melee combatant, then will wade into melee with his +1 quarterstaff of undead bane.  If a companion looks ragged, Peja will stop fighting and tend said companion...hide from undead or sanctuary would be useful in these circumstances.  

When dealing with traps, Peja will offer to buff whomever will be dealing with the trap and then will stand a discrete distance back from whatever is about to blow up.    

Other than that, Peja is a tank.  He can cast in combat and will wield his quarterstaff like there's no tomorrow.  Please use him such if I'm not around.


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

Rino said:
			
		

> Psion, when do you want the alternate characters done?




Rino,

I would just sketch out the basics, otherwise, take your time. There's a good chance the starting level will go up before any alternates are required, unless someone drops.


----------



## Rino (Dec 30, 2006)

well i posted the outline of my first and my second will go up soon


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 30, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I can't really hang around waiting for everyone to post in order (got four little kids and a deployed dad right now), and I'm betting I'm not the only one who doesn't have enough time.




I wouldn't worry about posting 'in order' -- it would take forever if we all waited patiently in order. If you take a look at some of the other games going on (especially Endur's games) you'll see posting out of order is pretty common.


----------



## Psion (Dec 30, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I can't really hang around waiting for everyone to post in order (got four little kids and a deployed dad right now), and I'm betting I'm not the only one who doesn't have enough time.




That's fine. If you want to post your actions ahead of time, go ahead, just lead off with words like "prepares to", and try to word around possible eventualities (like "charges the closest remaining enemy" instead of "charges the big guy".) Whatever keeps the game flowing is good.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about posting 'in order' -- it would take forever if we all waited patiently in order. If you take a look at some of the other games going on (especially Endur's games) you'll see posting out of order is pretty common.




Indeed.  I don't worry about it in the games I DM here or play in, but this being our first combat together, I did just want to make sure that others are okay with it.


----------



## Rino (Dec 30, 2006)

both alternates concepts are posted


----------



## Psion (Dec 31, 2006)

My cable's hosed again... posting could be sketchy for the rest of the weekend... and who knows how long...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 31, 2006)

Hope you get your cable connection back in a timely manner.  I don't think anyone'll go anywhere if it ends up taking you a while, though.  I know I'm happy just to be a part of the game, real life and all.


----------



## Kafkonia (Dec 31, 2006)

What she said.

BTW, CB, what's a fellow Canadienne like you doing way out in the Pacific?


----------



## Psion (Dec 31, 2006)

Back online for the moment.

Kafkonia, you're up!

Still getting a feel for how to keep things flowing. I think I want to try something. Instead of treating initiative as a strict order, let actions occur in the order that players post, so long as they don't go before the enemy. So if we have

PC A
PC B
PC C
Enemy
PC D

A-C can go in the order they post, but D has to wait until the enemy goes. Of course, once the enemy has acted once (assuming there is only one enemy init), everyone can go in any order, once each before the next enemy action.

Do feel free to do your own rolls with invisible castle.

So, I'll go ahead and resolve your actions Fenris2, and your elemental appears on your next action Doorgath.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the proposal, as if i recall correctly no one of us has tried to maximize initiative.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 1, 2007)

What with the time difference between Hawaii and the mainland, I'll probably end up posting after everyone else, which means that Peja will usually go last on initiative.  I'm okay with that as long as he still gets a turn in there somewhere.  I think his Dex is an 11, so he really _ought_ to be last anyway.    

You're Canadian, Kafkonia?  I was born in BC, in the Kootenays.  Lived in northern Alberta after that.  My folks are American.  Canada recognizes dual citizenship but I had to declare US when I got my security clearance for the US military.  I served a few years then got out when we had our first child.  I'm in Hawaii with my family because my husband is in the US Navy.    We live on the beach, which is super, but I still find that I miss the cold and the snow.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 1, 2007)

Psion, I need to ask before I post for Peja...the remaining five undead, are they turned or did the turning attempt versus these five fail?  I was about to post that Peja tries to whack the one nearest him with his undead bane quarterstaff, but if they're turned then I don't want to do that and will need to come up with something else.  Please don't feel rushed to reply (it's New Years and your internet went on the fritz recently)--I'm not in a hurry to post.


----------



## Psion (Jan 1, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Psion, I need to ask before I post for Peja...the remaining five undead, are they turned or did the turning attempt versus these five fail?




Peja did 31 HD worth of turning damage, and has more than double the turning level. That's enough to blast 5 of them out of existence. The other 5 are not turned and one moved to engage each of you (4 PCs and 1 bear). One of those is down so far.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks, that is what I thought but I wanted to be sure before I posted.

While I'm here, I'll go ahead and express to you that I don't care if you don't trouble yourself to link to dice rolls where Peja is concerned.  I trust you to do either 1.)the honest thing and rule according to your dice rolls or 2.)in cases where you want or need the story to go a certain way, to make it so behind the scenes.  I'm happy to hear description saying how Peja's efforts went and seeing an exact number on how much damage he did, what he saved at, etc, is still valuable because it will help me in feat and spell selection later on, but I don't need to see "proof" of a roll.  If it's taking you longer with your slow connection to link to invisible castle, then it's pretty okay with me if you leave that part off.  I'm also okay with you just rolling a die from wherever you post and using the die roll result to adjudicate the action.  Don't know how others feel, but that sums it up for me.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 1, 2007)

what CB said 

Also...as I don't have a map I don't know how to place the the flaming strike, so place it as you wish.


----------



## Psion (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright. It's not a huge problem. I'll use Invisible Castle anyways (it does all the math, too), but I won't bother linking rolls unless it's potentially deadly or otherwise fateful.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 2, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> What with the time difference between Hawaii and the mainland, I'll probably end up posting after everyone else, which means that Peja will usually go last on initiative.  I'm okay with that as long as he still gets a turn in there somewhere.  I think his Dex is an 11, so he really _ought_ to be last anyway.




My only concern is that someone might wind up missing a few rounds because of timing. I guess posting a "standard combat procedure" for your character would avoid that.

CB, I am indeed Canadian, born and raised. I've lived my whole life here in Ottawa.


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> My only concern is that someone might wind up missing a few rounds because of timing.




There's no reason that should happen unless you don't post for a long time. I'll give you some time before the enemy acts to post your actions.

Having some default actions that apply after 24 hours holding up the sequence would be a good idea.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 2, 2007)

Psion, where would it be commonly known where to burn rubbish in town?  Or where can we take the bodies to be burnt?  Peja wants to do it right here in front of Khale's, if he can.  No sense dragging decrepit bodies all over the place.


----------



## Psion (Jan 2, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Psion, where would it be commonly known where to burn rubbish in town?  Or where can we take the bodies to be burnt?  Peja wants to do it right here in front of Khale's, if he can.  No sense dragging decrepit bodies all over the place.




You're not too familiar with Blackston, but the crowd from the inn is looking on and you think you hear the nightwatch approaching. One of the locals could probably clue you in.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Kullrund1.jpg[/imager]

Just testing this out before I post in the IC thread.

A half-orc appears at the door.

"Greetings" says the figure.

How does this look to everyone?

Olaf the Stout

Edit: Does anyone have any suggestions as to how you might know my character?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 3, 2007)

Any comments anyone?  Psion, is it ok if I'm at the Master of the Pier Tavern?  What sort of place is it?  Would I fit in/be welcome there?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 3, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Any comments anyone?  Psion, is it ok if I'm at the Master of the Pier Tavern?  What sort of place is it?  Would I fit in/be welcome there?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




The dark blue is a little hard to read against the black background, but not so much to make it unfeasible.

I think it would be reasonable for Kull and Ari to have crossed paths in their earlier adventuring days, given that they both have a bit of wandering in their background.

PS -- I'm hoping that Kull conquers something!


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Any comments anyone?  Psion, is it ok if I'm at the Master of the Pier Tavern?  What sort of place is it?  Would I fit in/be welcome there?




It's chief clientèle are the rivermen - boat crews and dockworkers. Some locals might give a half breed a cross eye, but nobody's going to mess with you. At least not twice... It's a bit of a rowdy local's bar.

You can be there, if it's your preference... you may have known one or more of the party from a prior adventure, such as a warband gathering, struggle against a sorcerer cabal, or clearing of one of the passages to Bluffside.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 4, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> The dark blue is a little hard to read against the black background, but not so much to make it unfeasible.
> 
> I think it would be reasonable for Kull and Ari to have crossed paths in their earlier adventuring days, given that they both have a bit of wandering in their background.
> 
> PS -- I'm hoping that Kull conquers something!




How is this colour for you then?

Until you pointed it out just then I never actually thought about that connection!  Do you think it would be better if I went by his full name, Kullrush, instead?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 4, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's chief clientèle are the rivermen - boat crews and dockworkers. Some locals might give a half breed a cross eye, but nobody's going to mess with you. At least not twice... It's a bit of a rowdy local's bar.
> 
> You can be there, if it's your preference... you may have known one or more of the party from a prior adventure, such as a warband gathering, struggle against a sorcerer cabal, or clearing of one of the passages to Bluffside.




Perhaps I can chase the group down from the other tavern.  (i.e.  I get to the tavern a few minutes after the group has left and one of the patrons fills me in on what has happened).

I imagine that Kull would have been involved in clearing the passages to Bluffside.  He might have met Ari there or on a previous occasion.  I imagine that he would have met Peja when he was helping to clear out the mountain passes where she was stationed by the church.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 4, 2007)

Peja and Kull would have met clearing out mountain passes near Bluffside, yes.  Or if Kull likes to drink then Kull might also have met Peja while Peja was frequenting any number of Bluffside's taverns.  While not one to necessarily carouse, Peja does like his drink.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 4, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja and Kull would have met clearing out mountain passes near Bluffside, yes.  Or if Kull likes to drink then Kull might also have met Peja while Peja was frequenting any number of Bluffside's taverns.  While not one to necessarily carouse, Peja does like his drink.




Ok, so we met clearing out the mountain passes.

Kull like a drink but tries to avoid drinking to excess.  Some of the things he saw when orcs in his tribe got really drunk have put him off drinking until he loses control.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 4, 2007)

Psion, as I told you previously, I am on holidays at the end of today and won't return until Monday 15 January.  I might be able to post up until Tuesday 9 January but I can't guarantee it.

Would you rather I jump into the game now and give you some "auto actions" to use if I'm not around to post or would you prefer if I held off joining in until I return next Monday?  I'm happy to do either option.

I do apologise for all the stuffing around but I promise that after I return from holidays I will be able to post multiple times per day Monday to Friday!     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

You can intro yourself in and perhaps provide some auto combat actions; if Joshua Randall doesn't show up, we may be fighter light for the next little bit.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 5, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> You can intro yourself in and perhaps provide some auto combat actions; if Joshua Randall doesn't show up, we may be fighter light for the next little bit.




Ok.  Will do.

My auto attacks for combat will be use my falchion to attack the person that looks the toughest if they are easy enough to get to.  If not I'll attack the person closest too me.  Rage at the start of combat.  No power attack on the first attack.  If I seem to hit easily enough then bump it up to 6 points in PA.  If that hits easily enough keep bumping it up by 2 points until I start missing.

I use my falchion in most cases.  If I can't reach anyone via melee then I'll use my bow.

My falchion does 1d6 damage to me on a successful hit (Vicious) but I do have DR 3/- so hopefully that should soak it up half the time.

If the foes look like they might be difficult and possibly evil then I will use an application on my _Oil of Bless Weapon_.  It makes my weapon good aligned for the purposes of avoiding DR.  In addition, all critical hit rolls against evil foes are automatically successful, so every threat is a critical hit.

So when I use the Oil of Bless Weapon any successful hit against an evil foe with a D20 roll over 15 is an automatic critical.     It lasts for 1 minute/level.  I think that makes it last 4 minutes. (You may want to double check that). 

Anything else that you would like me to add?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks good.

I will be out tomorrow (friday) evening... I might be able to post a few times during the day, and perhaps once before I turn in. Will be busy again Saturday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm prone to taking the weekends off of posting.  It's nice to have a break for those couple of days, keeps me from burning out.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 8, 2007)

My husband returns home from sea on Tuesday.  I won't be posting on Tuesday, but will be posting on Wednesday and Thursday while he squares things away at work.  From Friday onward for an approximately two week period, posting on my end will be sporadic (maybe every other day or something like M/W/F) while we enjoy being reunited as a family.  After that, I'll be back for my regular M-F posting schedule.

I'll put up a post for Peja sometime today.


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

Okay, still no hide nor hair of Joshua. I'm gonna have to waitlist him.


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

BTW, folks: there really are no further clues on the barge. Might want to move this along.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow.  A whole boat.  Is it a ship or a barge?  

Let me know if you need me to edit out that Peja pays Payvin right there on the spot.  I'm flexible.


----------



## Psion (Jan 9, 2007)

No, it's fine. It's not a huge ship, just a river barge. Just seeing's how we are on the internet and communications are slow I thought I'd cut to the chase and try to get us rolling along. If you want to take back you sale, feel free.

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/game/adkohler/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]
*Nonamazing:*
Here's your image code (quote this post to see it). Feel free to discuss with the other players how you might know your PCs. Feel free to post an IC post in the IC thread when you are ready (I do have to check out your character some more, but so far, it looks good.) You can assume you meet up with the party at Khale's the next morning (where I will be moving the IC thread momentarily.)


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 10, 2007)

[imager]http://users.gmpexpress.net/adkohler/game/Davreya_120.jpg[/imager]

Let's see...how would Davreya know the other characters?

Since Peja has traveled quite a bit, and Davreya is always hungry for information, I figure that he's probably bought the dwarf quite a few drinks over the last couple of years, always searching for useful tidbits.  "So you've been in the east, eh Peja?  Any news of the Baron's son?"  If Peja is active as a merchant, then there's a good chance that Davreya has brought books from him at one point or another, or sold things to him in order the finance the purchase of other books.  Davreya tends to donate all of the books that he finds or recovers to the main temple of Jasamai.  Perhaps Peja respects his piousness (in reality, Davreya just thinks its the safest place to keep the books) or perhaps Peja thinks that giving the books away is (why give 'em away when you could make some serious gold by selling them?).

Davreya probably would have called upon Ari whenever he needed help translating some piece of Draconic text (even though Davreya can read Draconic, Ari has a natural talent for it that he just can't match).  "Ariornvuraurix!  Excellent to see you again.  Say, would you mind taking a look at this for me?"  He prides himself on being able to correctly remember and pronouce her name.  He's always very polite to her, mostly because he's wary of her rumored powers over luck and fate.  It's a kind of magic Davreya is not at all skilled with, and like most intellectuals he tends to be nervous in the presence of that which he doesn't understand.

Garrel and Davreya might have worked together clearing out the mountain passes.  "You head to the front line, Garrel, and I'll support you from back here."  For his part, Davreya would have been mostly interested in finding ancient cave paintings rumored to be in the area; he would have sought out Garrel as being the person most likely to know the area well.  Davreya respects Enaul and admires Garrel's dedication to that deity, and he also has a high opinion of Garrel's remarkable combat prowess.

Because of Doorgath's distrust of arcane magic, he and Davreya don't get along very well.  Davreya probably met Doorgath through Peja, and he's taken it upon himself to 'cure' the dwarf's hatred of all things arcane.  "Oh, _come on_, Doorgath.  It's just a harmless little cantrip!"  I would assume that Doorgath probably finds Davreya to be very, very annoying.  Surprisingly, Davreya gets along quite well with Reisha, despite usually being clueless around animals.

And finally, Davreya most likely would have met Kull while travelling.  Given how dangerous the wilds can be, Kull probably ended up saving Davreya's life at some point.  "Thank you for the help, stranger--though I'm sure I could have handled it myself."  Davreya is very sypathetic to Kull's situation (after all, Davreya also lacks a place where he feels he truly belongs) and would have done as much as possible to help the half-orc out: introducing him to contacts within the Western Alliance, helping him find work as a mercenary, and lending him funds if needed.  Davreya is impressed by Kull's strength, but believes that Kull should do more to improve his mind as well.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 10, 2007)

Daily preperations and standard actions:

Davreya casts _Mnemonic Enhancer_ every morning as he prepares his spells, using it to give him three extra first level slots, each of which he fills with _Shocking Grasp_.  He always leaves a second level slot unfilled in order to make use of his _Uurnaen_ racial ability.

Davreya has a _Shocking Grasp_ placed in his spell-storing weapon and will re-cast it in between attacks when possible.  He prefers to stay out of melee, but if he has to fight he will try to take advantage of flanking and sneak attack whenever possible.

He uses his _Prescience_ special ability rarely, and never as part of a combat action.  He prefers to use it only when searching for traps.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 10, 2007)

Daily preparation:

After her 8 hours of sleep, Ari spends 15 minutes preparing her mind for the spells she must cast. She then casts _Superior Resistance_, gaining +6 to all saves, and spends an hour meditating on whatever Draconic deity she has selected for the day, after which she gains the benefits of the Spellscale's Quickening of the Blood special quality. The nature of this meditation varies daily.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Let's see...how would Davreya know the other characters?
> 
> Since Peja has traveled quite a bit, and Davreya is always hungry for information, I figure that he's probably bought the dwarf quite a few drinks over the last couple of years, always searching for useful tidbits.  "So you've been in the east, eh Peja?  Any news of the Baron's son?"  If Peja is active as a merchant, then there's a good chance that Davreya has brought books from him at one point or another, or sold things to him in order the finance the purchase of other books.  Davreya tends to donate all of the books that he finds or recovers to the main temple of Jasamai.  Perhaps Peja respects his piousness (in reality, Davreya just thinks its the safest place to keep the books) or perhaps Peja thinks that giving the books away is (why give 'em away when you could make some serious gold by selling them?).




That works.  Peja isn't particularly pious.  Prefering to congregate in the markets or in a tavern, Peja spends minimal time at the temple.  Davreya would've been more than welcome to buy Peja drinks and Peja would no doubt have been happy to share news over an ale and to buy items from Davreya for Davreya's financing of other books.  Peja would snap up any gemstones or begemmed items that Davreya had for sale.  Not for himself but for either the temple or for his clan.


----------



## Psion (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm going to kick things along again and assume you take the lead and look for a sage...


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 12, 2007)

I wasn't quite sure how best to bring Davreya into the story, so I just sort of jumped in and improvised.  I hope it's okay.

I'm playing Davreya as kind of a pretentious, and a little bit of a jerk but not really an intentional one.  It should be fun.


----------



## Psion (Jan 12, 2007)

Re: The game. It will probably be a few days for the sage to turn up an answer once he is paid. If there was any "shopping" or other arrangements you all wish to make, now may be convenient.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 13, 2007)

@Psion: I'll befriend and awaken a normal eagle. Will use him as an intelligent scout


----------



## Psion (Jan 13, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> @Psion: I'll befriend and awaken a normal eagle. Will use him as an intelligent scout




Gotcha.

*ALL:*

Assuming you follow this lead and head out for the wizard's demesne, I need some basic things decided upon and codified:
- Party marching order (just expand on what you already had with Davreya in mind.)
- Watches and any other camp precautions or nightly preparations.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Reisa(sp?) - presume Large?
> Garrel Doorgath
> Ari   Peja
> 
> ...




Working off of Fenris2's ideas, I'd suggest the following marching order for when we're marching double ranks:

First row: Garrel & Doorgath
Second row: Reisa (takes up two spaces)
Third row: Ari & Davreya
Fourth row: Kullrund & Peja

Weaker casters are in the middle, with a warrior in both the front and back rows for protection.  I thought about putting Reisa in front, but it seems to me we might want Garrel's sharp eyes up there instead.  And Doorgath needs to be close to Reisa to lead and protect her.

For single file, I suggest the following:

Garrel
Reisa
Doorgath
Davreya
Ari
Peja
Kullrund

Davreya will cast _Alarm_ around the campsite each night, with the mental alarm option (He'll be swapping out one of his memorized _Identify_ spells for the duration of this journey).  Beyond that, setting up a watch might be a good idea as well.  I suggest two people at a time, each taking a three-hour shift.

Does that sound good to everybody?  Assume that Davreya suggests all of this in character.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Working off of Fenris2's ideas, I'd suggest the following marching order for when we're marching double ranks:
> 
> First row: Garrel & Doorgath
> Second row: Reisa (takes up two spaces)
> ...




Seems good.

Watch wise we want DV capables on each watch so...

Garrel and (Ari or Daverya)
Doorgath and Reisa
Peji and Kullrund


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

This came up on the IC thread, but I am pretty sure scrying is negligible cost after you have the focus, which Garrel does.  Foci being reusable and all as per SRD anyway

>>
Focus (F)
A focus component is a prop of some sort. Unlike a material component, a focus is not consumed when the spell is cast and can be reused. As with material components, the cost for a focus is negligible unless a price is given. Assume that focus components of negligible cost are in your spell component pouch. 
>>

So I think we can try it cheap. . .


----------



## Psion (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> First row: Garrel & Doorgath
> Second row: Reisa (takes up two spaces)
> Third row: Ari & Davreya
> Fourth row: Kullrund & Peja
> ...




Looks good.



			
				Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Watch wise we want DV capables on each watch so...
> 
> Garrel and (Ari or Daverya)
> Doorgath and Reisa
> Peji and Kullrund




Could be a problem for Doorgath if he has to recover any spells.


----------



## Psion (Jan 14, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> This came up on the IC thread, but I am pretty sure scrying is negligible cost after you have the focus, which Garrel does.  Foci being reusable and all as per SRD anyway
> 
> >>
> Focus (F)
> ...




True enough... once the focus is purchased. Remember, focuses are different for clerics, druids, and arcane casters.

Doorgath potentially has the cheapest focus of all.


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 14, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> True enough... once the focus is purchased. Remember, focuses are different for clerics, druids, and arcane casters.
> 
> Doorgath potentially has the cheapest focus of all.




Good point.  Doorgath only needs a pool of clean water--Davreya needs a silver mirror worh at least 1,000 gp.  Of course, another problem with Scrying is that it has to target a creature, which could be tricky in our current situation.

Arcane Eye is the other option I was thinking of, but it's shorter range.  I was also thinking that Doorgath might be able to have his new pet eagle fly over the area and give us a report.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Good point.  Doorgath only needs a pool of clean water--Davreya needs a silver mirror worh at least 1,000 gp.  Of course, another problem with Scrying is that it has to target a creature, which could be tricky in our current situation.
> 
> Arcane Eye is the other option I was thinking of, but it's shorter range.  I was also thinking that Doorgath might be able to have his new pet eagle fly over the area and give us a report.




Eh why so?  We rather be where he is now, not where he may be right?  So... Target the evil D man with scry, and then make with the teleport, arrive and lay out some smack down.  Somewhere in there we best confirm he is evil of ocurse, but divinaiotn and so on can help with that...   If it does not work, well we have lost little in trying and may save ourselves soem days of travel to a place he no longer (or never was) at.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2007)

Also, with "create water", Doorgath can create a pool of water almost anywhere.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 15, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Also, with "create water", Doorgath can create a pool of water almost anywhere.




Without checking the spell, I believe it has to be a "natural" pool.

I was away from my computer all weekend, will catch up.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes...that is arguable, but I think that I stop in the middle of a forest and create a lot of water, that could be a natural pool. That's up to the DM's judgement, of course.


----------



## Psion (Jan 15, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Yes...that is arguable, but I think that I stop in the middle of a forest and create a lot of water, that could be a natural pool. That's up to the DM's judgement, of course.




Hmmm. I'd err on the side of saying if it's conjured by a spell, it's not "natural".

But it should take less than a day to hunt up a natural pool of water in a temperate environment like this.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 15, 2007)

in any event garrel has a holy water font in his handy haversack so he at least can take a crack, if that fails we go look for a pool.  In the mean time we might want to see what gather info turns up on D... So far we only have the sages word that D is a bad guy.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm back!  I should be able to post multiple times per day from Monday to Friday from now on.  As for the marching order, I'm happy for Kull to be at the back as he has a good speed to get up to the front if required.  Just don't expect him to spot much!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 15, 2007)

Psion, could I get a ruling from you in regards to the vicious ability on Kull's weapon.  Is Kull's DR used in offsetting the 1d6 damage that the weapon does to him on a successful hit.  At first I thought that it would but now I'm not so sure.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 16, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, could I get a ruling from you in regards to the vicious ability on Kull's weapon.  Is Kull's DR used in offsetting the 1d6 damage that the weapon does to him on a successful hit.  At first I thought that it would but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Olaf the Stout






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> When a vicious weapon strikes an opponent, it creates a flash of disruptive energy that resonates between the opponent and the wielder. This energy deals an extra 2d6 points of damage to the opponent and 1d6 points of damage to the wielder.






			
				SRD said:
			
		

> The creature takes normal damage from energy attacks




Energy damage... doesn't sound like it counts.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 16, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Energy damage... doesn't sound like it counts.




Fair enough.  I thought it did when I first made the character but I guess I was wrong.   :\ 

Either way I think that I have enough HP's for it to be worth it.     

Olaf the Stout

Edit: Smilies aren't working for me at the moment for some reason.  (insert confused smilie)  

Edit:  They're back now!


----------



## Psion (Jan 16, 2007)

So, um, is anyone going to scry?


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 16, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> So, um, is anyone going to scry?




Kull would give it a go but I don't know how successful he would be!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## nonamazing (Jan 17, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> "So, um, is anyone going to scry?"




If anyone is going to Scry, it would have to be Doorgath--due to money issues as much as anything else.  Davreya isn't willing to try the scrying spell (he thinks it's too risky) but he'll be right there to back up Doorgath if the dwarf can't be convinced not to scry.


----------



## Psion (Jan 17, 2007)

*Nightbreeze*

If you are going to use your Awakened friend as a scout, I rolled these results:
3d6=13, 1d3=2
(13 int, +2 cha)

With 2 more HD and maxed out spot, it would have +18 spot check.

*All:*
Please make a decision on whether or not you will be marching and any scrying/teleporting you will do.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

I vote we teleport.  Maybe take two days to do it if Peja is the only one with that spell.


----------



## Psion (Jan 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I vote we teleport.  Maybe take two days to do it if Peja is the only one with that spell.




Okay, but recall that since you have never seen the location before, greater teleport will be required. You only get one domain slot and I am fairly certain you are the only one with a high enough caster level to even have access to the spell. So it should only take you one greater teleport (but will, of course, be used for the day.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'd banked on Greater Teleport.  But since Reisha is size category large, I think it will take Peja two days to do it.  He can get one person plus one person for every 3 spellcaster levels he has, and large creatures count as two.


----------



## Psion (Jan 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd banked on Greater Teleport.  But since Reisha is size category large, I think it will take Peja two days to do it.  He can get one person plus one person for every 3 spellcaster levels he has, and large creatures count as two.




Don't know if this might help much, but recall that I allow you to use the Relics & Rituals ritual casting rules. If you can afford the ritual components, you have many casters in your party. You can boost your caster level quite a bit.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me.  Peja's pretty broke at the moment, but maybe some of the others have some cash.  I'll look up R and R later today to get an exact fix on the cost for that.  As a meta comment, I'm all for teleporting if it gets us the action quicker.  Right now I have Peja saying he wants to walk in the IC but I could go either way and would happily teleport everyone as long as Doorgath consents.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got lots of cash....but I don't really know how ritual works.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 17, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Thanks for reminding me.  Peja's pretty broke at the moment, but maybe some of the others have some cash.  I'll look up R and R later today to get an exact fix on the cost for that.  As a meta comment, I'm all for teleporting if it gets us the action quicker.  Right now I have Peja saying he wants to walk in the IC but I could go either way and would happily teleport everyone as long as Doorgath consents.




I agree with CB here.  IC, Kull would like to walk but I'm happy to teleport if it speeds things up and gets us in the thick of things quicker.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 17, 2007)

Use Combined ritual magic rules- I use concentration check, with a synergy bonus from spellcraft and knowledge(arcana), instead of requiring a new ritual casting skill.

Using the combined ritual magic rules, you add 1/3 caster levels of participants with the same class, +1/4 caster levels with the same TYPE (arcane or divine), +1/5 caster levels of those with different type, +1 per participant who can actually cast the spell.

Time: for a standard action spell, 3 min x spell level x participants.
Cost: 10 gp x spell level x participants.

Assuming all your casters participate:
Peja - leader, cleric 14
Garrel - cleric 11
Doorgath - other divine, 14
Ari - arcane 13
Davreya - arcane 8

Bonus caster levels = 11 (must be distributed among all possible effects; I assume you'll have more than enough to cover Reisha)

Ritual time: 3 minutes x 5 participants x 7th level = 105 minutes. > 1 hour, so 2 ritual casting checks will be needed.

Cost: 10 gp x 5 x 7 = 350 gp. I would assume the components could be had in town.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2007)

Peja has only a +10 to Concentration.  What is the DC?


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja has only a +10 to Concentration.  What is the DC?




10+Spell Level = 17.

Edit: Ow! 77 points on a failed ritual check (will save for half). You can voluntarily reduce the bonus levels or omit members to reduce the potential damage, or even make it less than an hour (which would make the checks unnecessary.)


Edit 2: If you ritual with only Doorgath and Garrel, that will be 7 bonus levels, which is the minimum you need to teleport the whole party + reisha.

That would be 3 minutes x 3 x 7 - sorry, still over an hour. Barely. I'll let you get by with 1 roll.

But the cost will be less... 10 x 3 x 7 = 210 gp.

Also, you have over 5 ranks in spellcraft, so your total roll is +12.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

*Doorgath:*

Polymorph will help, but Reisha will still count as 1 creature instead of 2. You still will need a little extra oomph. Peja needs 1 bonus caster level to pull in 5 creatures, and 4 more to pull in 6 creatures. Doing the ritual with just Garrel wouldn't quite get there (he'd only add 3 levels).

Any other effects that boost caster level? Anyone have a bead of karma?

Or, Doorgath can polymorph into an eagle and fly (probably take a bit over a day by flight) and meet them there, with just Peja and Garrel doing the ritual, it'd take under an hour so there would be no roll needed... and the ritual would be cheaper.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2007)

Or, I have a pretty high concentration mod. Shall I try, instead of Peja? Or only clerics can attempt it?


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Or, I have a pretty high concentration mod. Shall I try, instead of Peja? Or only clerics can attempt it?




The leader needs to cast the spell. I doubt greater teleport is on your list.

Everyone involved can take the damage. The most you really risk is being delayed by a day if Peja fails.

Edit: I was just thinking that you could also cast wind walk with you as the leader, and have enough level boost to get everyone.

Then it occurs (secret knowledge arcana check...) Peja, Garrel, and Doorgath ALL can cast wind walk and cover everyone else easily (in fact, just two of you should do it) and be there in a day.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep...I forgot again how horribly good wind walk is....oh well. Who made the knowledge arcana check? 

(btw, why knowledge arcana? as a dm I'd guessed an int check..)


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Yep...I forgot again how horribly good wind walk is....oh well. Who made the knowledge arcana check?
> 
> (btw, why knowledge arcana? as a dm I'd guessed an int check..)




I figure to realize in character what's on the class spell list of another class would be knowledge (arcana).

I actually didn't roll any dice (I'm just trying to get you guys moving along) but it probably would have been Ari's insight. I'll allow anyone else who want to make a DC 17 check (int or know arcana) to realize it as well.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> 10+Spell Level = 17.
> 
> Edit: Ow! 77 points on a failed ritual check (will save for half). You can voluntarily reduce the bonus levels or omit members to reduce the potential damage, or even make it less than an hour (which would make the checks unnecessary.)
> 
> ...




Garrel does have a prayer bead - karma for +4 CL if needed...


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Garrel does have a prayer bead - karma for +4 CL if needed...




Well then... if you want to loan your prayer beads to Peja, and Doorgath polymorphs his companion to something smaller, Peja can do the teleport in one shot. No ritual needed.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Any other effects that boost caster level? Anyone have a bead of karma?



 Peja has a strand of prayer beads.  One of these is a bead of karma.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja has a strand of prayer beads.  One of these is a bead of karma.




Well then... you can use your own bead of karma. 18th level = 6 additional medium sized creatures.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

How're we doing this?  Greater Teleport or Wind Walk?  

Just wanna know so I can update my daily spells prepared list.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> How're we doing this?  Greater Teleport or Wind Walk?
> 
> Just wanna know so I can update my daily spells prepared list.




Since you can do either, it sounds like your choice, unless Doorgath's offering. Sounds like an In Character response to Doorgath, though, as he's the one that just offered the polymorph part of the equation IC.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Peja just suggested wind walk in the IC.  

I'm a bit confused on something, did we actually attempt the teleport and sustain some sort of penalty for a failed attempt.  I had thought we were all still mulling over what to do but then here in the OOC it looks like Psion might have actually made a real roll on our behalf.  Let me know, because if we took damage or cast a spell, I need to update my character sheet in the RG.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

A side note through - Doorgath's awakened eagle friend (you should name him...) is another creature. He won't be able to keep up with wind walkers. If two of you wind walk, one of you could take him. Or you could have him catch up, or just leave him behind.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Hope I didn't upset anyone by doing this (we're all still kinda new to one another), but I went ahead and had Peja cast _wind walk_.  So we should be there.  Don't know how we did it re: catching the eagle, but I figure with enough time, we managed whatever needed to be done on that front and Psion can fill us in after the fact.    

So.  Are we there yet, Dad?


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused on something, did we actually attempt the teleport and sustain some sort of penalty for a failed attempt.




No... nobody made a teleport attempt.

I did throw up some figures for how much damage you would sustain with a failed ritual check if the ritual was longer than an hour. But you never tried.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, now I'm clear.  Thanks.  Hope the _wind walk_ gets us back to the story.


----------



## Psion (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, I'm going to assume that Garrel passes on his information and you proceed as planned.


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 19, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm going to assume that Garrel passes on his information and you proceed as planned.





Yep, I should note that Garrel automatically will pass on any info or spot/search results or what have you so as not to slow things down.  Auto disable traps too....

Also, I have hero's feast which makes a great breakfast right before breaking camp.  The bennies are +1 moral AB, +1 morale will save and most important immune to fear (given we are up against undead this is huge IMHO...)  for 12 hours...

Anyone, maybe including Reisa, who wants can grab a bite...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 21, 2007)

CanadienneBacon, I don't think that Kull would actually benefit from a casting of _Bull's Strength_ as he is wearing a _Belt of Giant Strength +4_.  Can anyone else (Psion?) just confirm that this is correct?

Psion, does Kull have any idea how easy it was for him to hit the giants?  Did he power attack at all?  Is he now close enough to them to have a full attack on them?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 21, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> CanadienneBacon, I don't think that Kull would actually benefit from a casting of _Bull's Strength_ as he is wearing a _Belt of Giant Strength +4_.  Can anyone else (Psion?) just confirm that this is correct?




That's true; they won't stack.



> Psion, does Kull have any idea how easy it was for him to hit the giants?  Did he power attack at all?  Is he now close enough to them to have a full attack on them?




I just did a basic attack. I don't have the roll saved, but I think you hit with a 2.

Keep in mind, Power Attack is ruled on in my house rules. Power attack received the same benefit as strength bonus does (i.e., 1 1/2 x damage for two handed weapons, not 2x.)


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out.  Tell you all what, if there are certain buff (or other) spells on the cleric list that you're interested in having Peja cast on your character, why don't you all list 'em here in the OOC for me?  I can start to prepare a couple of the more favorite ones on a daily basis for you guys, but it would help me save time if I didn't have to go through your character sheets by myself.

I'm kinda in a rush today, but I did go in and edit out bull's strength on Kull in favor of gem bomb on the giants.  I didn't have but just a couple of seconds to do it and post a reply here, so if gem bomb doesn't look useful at all in this particular situation, then Peja will just cast bulls strength on himself and start whacking the giants with his quarterstaff.  Or, if someone looks like they're in trouble, Peja will cast cure on them instead.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> That's true; they won't stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I saw that.     

Looks like I'll be bumping up the Power Attack this round.  Is Kull currently raging?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 22, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw that.
> 
> Looks like I'll be bumping up the Power Attack this round.  Is Kull currently raging?




Not as of yet.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 22, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Not as of yet.




He will be soon then!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay... I was waiting for Doorgath to post an action before the giants can act, but I am going to go with his deafult #2, which is to wild shape, and move into melee.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh, you were waiting for me? I really meant to finish casting and just move closer, as those don't seem all that dangerous. It's ok, however


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

Psion, did Peja get a turn after the giants?  I thought ole Peja was last on initiative and went after the giants.  If he went and I just somehow missed it, lemme know.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2007)

I think I maybe see why I'm confused as to whether Peja got a turn in last round.  He had to probably more than double move to reach the giants.  On the giants' turn that round, one of them closed and bonked Peja.  Got it.  What was tripping me up was that you'd posted an action for Ari at the end of your last post.  But I think her action is actually intended for the new round and the rest of us need to declare?

I'll wait for a reply here before posting for the round.  Just want to make sure I'm straight on things before delving into a new action.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jan 22, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I think I maybe see why I'm confused as to whether Peja got a turn in last round.  He had to probably more than double move to reach the giants.  On the giants' turn that round, one of them closed and bonked Peja.  Got it.  What was tripping me up was that you'd posted an action for Ari at the end of your last post.  But I think her action is actually intended for the new round and the rest of us need to declare?
> 
> I'll wait for a reply here before posting for the round.  Just want to make sure I'm straight on things before delving into a new action.




I'm pretty sure that's right. Ari's had three actions so far.


----------



## Psion (Jan 22, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I think I maybe see why I'm confused as to whether Peja got a turn in last round.  He had to probably more than double move to reach the giants.  On the giants' turn that round, one of them closed and bonked Peja.  Got it.  What was tripping me up was that you'd posted an action for Ari at the end of your last post.




Yep, that's it. Ari jumped the gun a bit. I went ahead and resolved the giants and then resolved Ari's action.

I've started posting a "who has yet to go" bit at the end of each of my "resoluion" posts, in the hopes it will help keep things straight.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 25, 2007)

CanadienneBacon, I noticed your comment about the amount of 1's that you rolled on Invisible Castle.  I think that I must have taken all your luck.  I got a great roll for my stats, slightly above average rolls for hit points and all my attacks have hit so far.     

I apologise for stealing all the good rolls.  I promise to share some with you next time.

Olaf the "Kull" Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 26, 2007)

This is the last bit of my downtime with my husband before he returns to work. Posting on my end has been sparse, I know, but it'll return to normal after the 30th.  Thanks, and see you all after the weekend.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 28, 2007)

Fenris2, I'm happy for you to do your scouting.  Is anyone in the group going to be mapping as we go?  Psion, what is your thoughts on this?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 28, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Fenris2, I'm happy for you to do your scouting.  Is anyone in the group going to be mapping as we go?  Psion, what is your thoughts on this?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I'd like to post some maps, for visual representation, but I'm not sure how to go about this. The ones in the PDF has numbers and secret stuff on them. I could CC2 them, convert them to images, and link them. But it's been a while since I've done that.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 29, 2007)

What about just some really basic line maps?  Or even some real basic homemade CC2 maps (do you have DD2?) since you have a copy of that program?  Something would be better than nothing if you don't have a copy of the map that you could show us without a lot of effort on your part.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 29, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What about just some really basic line maps?  Or even some real basic homemade CC2 maps (do you have DD2?) since you have a copy of that program?  Something would be better than nothing if you don't have a copy of the map that you could show us without a lot of effort on your part.




I do have DD2... not that you need it for the level of really basic line map I'd be thinking about. CC2 alone should be sufficient.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 29, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I do have DD2... not that you need it for the level of really basic line map I'd be thinking about. CC2 alone should be sufficient.




I just had a look at the map you posted.  I think that should suit our purposes nicely.  Thanks Psion.  Now if I could just get everyone else to post!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Fenris2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Hmm...  Etherealness*

Nasty GM nerfing my cloak. ;-)   Given I have to use 1 minute increments, then can I just scout bigger parts of levels at one time?  1 minute is 10? rounds so that is 10 double moves then or about 600' of travel...

Also, Garrel has a ring of blinking, and can hide too, so he should be able to stick his head through walls or doors and so on and still pretty much get almost the same effect of 'I spy traps and baddies', regardless of cloak nerfin'... Looking though a door is less than 5' ususlly, no?  So even no risk of damage...


----------



## Psion (Jan 29, 2007)

Eh, I don't think of it as a nerf so much as a rule of thumb... I'm not going to try to scientifically calculate how much time it takes for you to examine each room. Injuries and recovery (and other complicating factors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) are far more likely to regulate your progress than the 1 minute rule.

If you want to explore down the hall and into the side chamber without backup in the middle door you can, as long as you are willing to accept any consequences...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 29, 2007)

We're enjoying the last few days of hurrah having my husband home from sea before he returns to work.  The Navy gave us 10 days of home time and we try to eek out every pleasure they allow us before he goes back.    

Peja will go with your character to look around, Olaf.  If you get antsy waiting for me, you guys can NPC Peja doing this until I return this week.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 29, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> We're enjoying the last few days of hurrah having my husband home from sea before he returns to work.  The Navy gave us 10 days of home time and we try to eek out every pleasure they allow us before he goes back.
> 
> Peja will go with your character to look around, Olaf.  If you get antsy waiting for me, you guys can NPC Peja doing this until I return this week.




That's right, stick close to the meat shield!    

I hope you enjoy your time with your husband CanadienneBacon.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there anything else that we can deal with before Fenris2 posts again or do we just have to wait?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Jan 30, 2007)

If you'd like, you can assume he tells you everything I posted, and you may continue to explore.


----------



## Psion (Jan 31, 2007)

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

My web provider has told me they are scuttling the gmpexpress domain name. I have 60 days to move everything off my webspace.

I already moved all the character pictures over to my new webspace, but if you are using my webspace to host your character picture, you'll need to change it. In the web address that you use for your code, change the http address before "/game" to:

http://home.metrocast.net/~adkohler

Let me know if you need any help with this. I'll leave it to you if you want to go back and edit your character pic in existing posts, but if you don't, they'll wink out when the web space gets deleted. We should be several pages on by then, though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 31, 2007)

I used the new address for my latest post.  I don't think I'll bother editing all the previous posts though.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 1, 2007)

We've been having high winds, downed trees, and power surges or outright outtages here on the island of Oahu for the past three, going on four days.  A couple of times when I tried to jump on the computer here at home between outtages, the power would cut out abruptly and I lost the post I was working on.  I haven't left the game, I'm just kind of waiting out the weather and the power company at this point.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 2, 2007)

Just so I'm not confused, is the whole party now investigating the room and passageway that the wine is located in?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 2, 2007)

Peja followed Kull in, but then scuttled after Davreya.  Peja is with Davreya at the moment.  I'd thought those two were in a different room than Garrell and Kull.  Could be wrong 'bout that, though.  I was worried my computer would cut out on me when I posted today for Peja and I read through the posts I hadn't seen yesterday on the fly cause I wasn't sure how much time I might have.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, so Kull and Garrel are in the east passageway next to the trap.  Psion, are we in the alcove/room or in the passageway?  Meanwhile Peja and Davreya are in the room to the south of the main room?

Where is Doorgath and his Dire Bear?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 2, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Ok, so Kull and Garrel are in the east passageway next to the trap.  Psion, are we in the alcove/room or in the passageway?  Meanwhile Peja and Davreya are in the room to the south of the main room?
> 
> Where is Doorgath and his Dire Bear?




Doorgath never said he even entered the building... he hasn't posted for a few days.

If the party collectively decides to go somewhere, I'll have Doorgath come along in "follow" mode unless he posts otherwise.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

Psion, re the last combat, did I actually use one of my rages or not since Peja went before me in the initiative order.  I just want to know if I have 2 or 3 more rages left for the day.

Also can you answer my question re the shocking burst ability on my weapon.  Does the shocking burst ability activate if I roll and confirm a crit on a creature that is immune to crits.  I understand that I won't do double damage but do I at least do the 1d10 shocking burst damage?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 6, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, re the last combat, did I actually use one of my rages or not since Peja went before me in the initiative order.  I just want to know if I have 2 or 3 more rages left for the day.




I'll say no.



> Also can you answer my question re the shocking burst ability on my weapon.  Does the shocking burst ability activate if I roll and confirm a crit on a creature that is immune to crits.




I don't know if they ever got around to ruling on this one, but my ruling is yes.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 6, 2007)

Cool.  Thanks.  I only just asked about the shocking burst ability in my last post on the IC thread by the way.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 6, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Cool.  Thanks.  I only just asked about the shocking burst ability in my last post on the IC thread by the way.




Yeah, I saw that, but sort of forgot to reply to it.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 9, 2007)

For Party Order, I don't mind where Kull goes.  At the moment I think that he should be near the front.  He has the HP's to take any damage from traps that may go off and if we come across anything hostile he would be a good meat shield for the casters.

What does everything else think about this order?

Garrel
35 feet gap
Kull    Peja
Doorgath (are you still in dire bear form)
Davreya   Ari
Doorgath's Dire Bear(?)

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Where you have Peja is fine with me.  Having Ari and Dav book-ended by Doorgath and his animal companion isn't a bad idea at all, so long as Doorgath and Reisha don't mind being separated.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 9, 2007)

The only problem I can see is if the casters can't get line of sight past the Dire Bears in order to cast.  I guess we just have to hope that we don't get involved in a fight in the hallway.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

Right now, Peja doesn't have as much blast-em firepower prepared from his spell list, so if Dav or Ari wants to move up in the marching order due to line of sight issues, Peja will trade with that person.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 9, 2007)

I won't be able to post for 4-5 days, so feel free to play Doorgath as you wish.
Sorry


----------



## Psion (Feb 9, 2007)

Dav/Ari,

Let me know if you wish to move up, by, say, this afternoon. Otherwise, I am going to proceed.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> For Party Order, I don't mind where Kull goes.  At the moment I think that he should be near the front.  He has the HP's to take any damage from traps that may go off and if we come across anything hostile he would be a good meat shield for the casters.
> 
> What does everything else think about this order?
> 
> ...




Seems okay, I would prefer 60 feet from a light source so that lowlight vision baddies are not warned of our approach - Garrel has DV


----------



## Psion (Feb 9, 2007)

Okay, order assumed, event posted.

Please state your actions and invisible castle your saves and listen checks in the IC thread.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 9, 2007)

This'll maybe be the _last_ time Peja does something heroic.  Last, as in, I think he may be about to die.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 9, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> This'll maybe be the _last_ time Peja does something heroic.  Last, as in, I think he may be about to die.




Not if Ari has anything to say about it!    

Psion, Ari will stick close to Peja in any marching order. She gets along best with him, and she particularly likes to be near a friendly dwarf given Doorgath's general surliness towards her.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 11, 2007)

Psion, how many giants are we fighting against?  The map shows 4 giants but your description seems to read like there are only 3.  Of course Kull can't see any at the moment since they are around the corner!

Also, was the 22 on the Reflex save a success?  You didn't give me any damage so I assume that it was but I'm not 100% sure.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 11, 2007)

There are 4 giants visible from Garrel's vantage point (which is around the corner from the rest of the party):



			
				me said:
			
		

> You see *a young female giant* where the boulder was; *an older male* and *two juvenile looking males* lie beyond the tunnel mouth.




22 does succeed, and thanks to Peja, it was a save for none roll instead of a save for half.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Psion.

As for the 4 giants vs. 3 giants.  I would just put that down to my illiteracy!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 12, 2007)

Monday and Tuesday morning this week I have church events to host and attend.  I can post for Peja later in the day but if you need a post for him before that, please feel free to NPC him.  He's got a couple of dispel magics and magic circle against evil prepared that might help.  And there's always the +1 quarterstaff as well.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 13, 2007)

Psion, should we be rolling for initiative at this point?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorry, my connection is sketchy at home right now, and it's difficult for me to change the map from work.

I'll throw up initiative for everyone when I get a chance; Garrel will get surprise round. Everyone else assume you are 60' behind where Garrel is shown on the current map.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 14, 2007)

Psion, I'll stick with the action of healing Reisha then moving 40 feet that I posted yesterday for Peja.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 14, 2007)

No problems Psion.  Just post when you can.  We can wait.

As for Kull, he'll wait until the _mass haste_ is cast before he goes rushing up to say hello to the new Giants we just met.  Are you running Against the Giants mixed in with the RttToH?     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 15, 2007)

Psion,

After reading the IC thread, I see that Kull now does have _Haste_ cast on him as Davreya beat his initiative.  He can now move 70ft a round.  Is he able to reach the closest Giant and attack?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 16, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion,
> 
> After reading the IC thread, I see that Kull now does have _Haste_ cast on him as Davreya beat his initiative.  He can now move 70ft a round.  Is he able to reach the closest Giant and attack?




70 ft would put you 10 feet in front of where the map shows Garrel. You could move further, but not attack in melee this turn.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 16, 2007)

My connection has just died....I'm posting from a friend's PC.
I should be back tomorrow.


----------



## Psion (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay, all. My cable is back, but I still only have declared actions from Garrel. I'm going to assume everyone else advances to the point where Garrel's counter is in the tunnel, and resolve Garrel's action. Feel free to post actions for this round.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Peja blinks unthinkingly at Davreya.  Shaking the cobwebs out of his ears in disbelief at the tumult that just occurred, Peja grunts and pushes hard against the bears to try to wriggle free a bit of breathing room amidst the two hulking masses of fur.  When Reisha reacts with a snarl at Peja's push, the dwarf looks up with alarm to see the source of the bear's pain and winces.  Quickly working against time, Peja calls upon what power of prayer Delundar grants him and attempts to magically stitch Reisha's injuries.
> 
> After seeing to Reisha, Peja pushes past whomever is still in the alcove and darts up the tunnel to join Garrel, his newfound fleetness of foot greatly enjoyed.
> 
> [sblock=Psion, Doorgath]Peja will drop _divination_ to cast _cure critical wounds_ on Reisha.  4d8+14 = 33 hp restored.  Move 40 feet.[/sblock]




That's what I'd posted for Peja last week.  I still want to stick with that action, unless for some reason it's unviable.


----------



## Psion (Feb 19, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> That's what I'd posted for Peja last week.  I still want to stick with that action, unless for some reason it's unviable.




Sorry, should have been clear. I'm talking after that.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 19, 2007)

Psion, how badly wounded does the Giant that Kull hit look?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 20, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, how badly wounded does the Giant that Kull hit look?




Not very. She's BIG.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 20, 2007)

Is the updated map meant to show a picture of a female giant or is it something strange that only Davreya can see thanks to some magical sight?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 20, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Is the updated map meant to show a picture of a female giant or is it something strange that only Davreya can see thanks to some magical sight?




No, I just hunted up a female giant pic. 

There's plenty of female frost and fire giant pics, but not much else.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 20, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> No, I just hunted up a female giant pic.
> 
> There's plenty of female frost and fire giant pics, but not much else.




Cool, I thought for a second there that I was facing something different to the other giants.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 21, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Sorry, should have been clear. I'm talking after that.




Thanks for saying.  I'm back after my long weekend and will go post for Peja in a bit.


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi All, sorry got slamed by RL over the weekend and then managed toget my wallet stolen.  Needless to say I have lots to run around and do to fix that scenario, so I probably won't be posting before tomorrow.
Feel free to NPC Garrel


----------



## Psion (Feb 21, 2007)

That sucks, Fenris. Hang in there. I posted your first attack.

I see two of you posted last night, but I probably won't be able to follow up until tonight.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope it doesn't cause you any more trouble than getting cards cancelled and replaced Fenris2.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 22, 2007)

Psion, Nightbreeze said back in post #187 that his connection died so he was posting from a friend's computer.  He said that he would be back tomorrow (18/2) but maybe it is still playing up.  You might want to just NPC him.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 22, 2007)

Alright... if he hasn't posted by tonight, I'll do something for him.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 22, 2007)

Fenris2 said:
			
		

> Hi All, sorry got slamed by RL over the weekend and then managed toget my wallet stolen.  Needless to say I have lots to run around and do to fix that scenario, so I probably won't be posting before tomorrow.
> Feel free to NPC Garrel




That just happened to a friend of mine -- I hope things pick up for you from here!


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 24, 2007)

Quick OOC question, Psion: earlier, Davreya attempted to use his memorized Dimension Door spell and failed.  Was that spell wasted, or retained?  If he still has it, I think I might have him try and take Peja and either Doorgath or Reisa over behind the giants.


----------



## Psion (Feb 24, 2007)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Quick OOC question, Psion: earlier, Davreya attempted to use his memorized Dimension Door spell and failed.  Was that spell wasted, or retained?  If he still has it, I think I might have him try and take Peja and either Doorgath or Reisa over behind the giants.




I'll say retained.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 25, 2007)

Psion,

Sorry for not having Kull's Grapple modifier on his character sheet.  I must have overlooked it before but I have now added it in.  Kull's Grapple Modifier at the moment is +29, not +22 as you stated.

+14 (BAB) +11 Str (inc. increased Str due to Greater Rage) +4 (Improved Grapple) = +29

I don't think that it makes a difference to the final outcome but you may wish to double check just in case.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 25, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion,
> 
> Sorry for not having Kull's Grapple modifier on his character sheet.  I must have overlooked it before but I have now added it in.  Kull's Grapple Modifier at the moment is +29, not +22 as you stated.
> 
> +14 (BAB) +11 Str (inc. increased Str due to Greater Rage) +4 (Improved Grapple) = +29




Whoops... I missed improved grapple and the rage.

It does make a difference... the giantess still grapples Kull but fails to pin him. I've changed the last IC post accordingly.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Psion.  I think that you may have missed a bit though.  In the "Status" section of post #283 you state that Kull is grappled and pinned.  Should this only say grappled?

And are Kull's options basically:

Try and break free from the giantess' grapple or

Try and pin her instead?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 26, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Psion.  I think that you may have missed a bit though.  In the "Status" section of post #283 you state that Kull is grappled and pinned.  Should this only say grappled?




Yep.



> And are Kull's options basically:
> 
> Try and break free from the giantess' grapple or
> 
> Try and pin her instead?




Among others.
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#grapple

Scroll down a bit, and there's a list of "if you're grappled"


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 26, 2007)

Psion, just to further muddy the waters, I was Power Attacking for 8 last round.  Should my grapple check have been reduced by 8 as well?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Feb 26, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, just to further muddy the waters, I was Power Attacking for 8 last round.  Should my grapple check have been reduced by 8 as well?




Per the FAQ, a grapple check isn’t an attack roll, so you can’t use Combat Expertise or Power Attack in conjunction with it.

So, no.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 26, 2007)

Good.  I was hoping that was the case but thought that I should be honest about it and just check with you first.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Nightbreeze (Feb 26, 2007)

Alas, my family is moving to another city. As it would probably take some weeks to re-estabilish an internet connenction, and I'm not sure if therefore I'll have enough time to post regularly, I'm really sad to say that I drop. Feel free to remove my character and take a substitute 

Good luch to all.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 26, 2007)

Man, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I'll miss Doorgath's grumblings.


----------



## Psion (Feb 26, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Alas, my family is moving to another city. As it would probably take some weeks to re-estabilish an internet connenction, and I'm not sure if therefore I'll have enough time to post regularly, I'm really sad to say that I drop. Feel free to remove my character and take a substitute
> 
> Good luch to all.




Thanks for letting us know, thanks for playing with us, and good luck with your move!

If you aren't going to be around, I'll NPC Doorgath for the rest of the cave exploration here.


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 26, 2007)

That's too bad! Although I can't say Ari will miss Doorgath's arcanophobic grumbling, I _can_ say that I'll miss'em.

Take care!


----------



## Psion (Feb 27, 2007)

Er, so Kafkonia... are you aware that Ari has a turn remaining in the IC forum?


----------



## Kafkonia (Feb 27, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Er, so Kafkonia... are you aware that Ari has a turn remaining in the IC forum?




I was waiting to see how things panned out with some of the other character's actions. Let me go see if I've overlooked something.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 28, 2007)

Psion, from your description the giantess doesn't seem to be taking a whole lot of damage from my attacks.  Is this correct?  How badly hurt does she look?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Fenris2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> That just happened to a friend of mine -- I hope things pick up for you from here!




No big deal really, compared to the things life can hand you.  Getting rear ended by a city bus two years ago, now that sucked...  Never will fully get over that one.  But, even that is way better than a lot of folks have so I don't sweat it much.  

The 'fun' part about the wallet was trying to explain to the mental giants that give ID that I could not provide another photo ID becuase, dah daa, my wallet was stolen.  Literally each conversation went

Me: "I need a new (X) ID because my wallet was stolen"
Giant: okay, just bring a photo ID and another means of identification
Me: "Um, but my wallet was stolen with all my stuff in it..."
Giant: Right, so what ID (says list) can you bring?
Me: mental *Argghhh*  

I finally got lucky at the BMV.   Turns out a past student of mine works there now an was on shift, so it all got handled *wink * *wink*.  And they say teaching does not pay.  Anyway, once you have one ID back its easy peasy but a lot of running around to get the rest done.  Moral of the story?  Always keep a spare ID with photo somewhere not in your wallet and/or know someone at the BMV. Lol


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 28, 2007)

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Alas, my family is moving to another city. As it would probably take some weeks to re-estabilish an internet connenction, and I'm not sure if therefore I'll have enough time to post regularly, I'm really sad to say that I drop. Feel free to remove my character and take a substitute
> 
> Good luch to all.




It was fun playing with you Nightbreeze.  I hope your move goes smoothly.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, from your description the giantess doesn't seem to be taking a whole lot of damage from my attacks.  Is this correct?  How badly hurt does she look?




What, you want me to tell you how many HP she has left? 

I'll give you this much: she still has more than half of her HP.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 1, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> What, you want me to tell you how many HP she has left?
> 
> I'll give you this much: she still has more than half of her HP.




I was just after a vague idea of how hurt she looked.  It just gives me a better idea of whether I've bitten off more than I can chew!    

In the game I run, I let players roll a Heal Check to get a rough idea of how wounded their opponent seems to be.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 1, 2007)

I just realised that I was hasted last round and got a +1 to hit.  Would the critical have been confirmed on a hit vs. AC 25?  Either way I'm happy to let it go since I was the one who forgot about it.  It's hard to remember buffs when there are days between actions!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I just realised that I was hasted last round and got a +1 to hit.  Would the critical have been confirmed on a hit vs. AC 25?  Either way I'm happy to let it go since I was the one who forgot about it.  It's hard to remember buffs when there are days between actions!
> 
> Olaf the Stout




Yes, it would have.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 1, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Yes, it would have.




Oh well, I'll just have to kill her this round then!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you still there Psion?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 5, 2007)

When we started this game, Psion originally said he'd give it a month and then see how things were going.  It's been a couple of months now.  How do you feel about continuing, Psion?  Are things going to your liking, do you want to continue, do you still have time and energy for the game?  I personally find DMing mid- to high-level games to be hard work, so kudos to you for being willing to tackle this game.  It's all I can do to keep up with one 14th-level spellcaster, I can imagine that it's quite a bit of work for you to keep up with all of our PCs plus the monsters.  Plus the mapping.    

For my part, I've enjoyed playing Peja and enjoyed playing with the others.  I haven't seen much of the module to really form an opinion about its playability.  I'm happy with your DMing; you've been generous with us, which I've appreciated.  The maps have been very well done and I've enjoyed looking at and using them.  I'm interested in continuing, but if you've gotten too busy I will certainly understand.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with CanadienneBacon.  I'd like to continue.  I'm enjoying things so far and it's been fun to play a hulking half-orc barbarian, a departure from the dexterious rogue-type characters I normally play.

Of course, since we are playing Return to the Tomb of Horrors, I am expecting Kull to die in some horribly messy way any day now!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 5, 2007)

I concur. I'm actually growing a little attached to Ari and worrying about when she will be mangled horribly by a trap.


----------



## Psion (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm still here.

I could use a bit of a breather, and running Doorgath as an NPC is adding a bit of a task to something that was a task already. But if you all are interested in continuing, we'll keep at it. I do feel like it's going a bit slow, but we haven't even gotten to the interesting parts yet. 

I'll try to post tonight, but it's already late, so no promises.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 6, 2007)

You originally also said you were shooting for about 3 posts per week.  I still have that pace in mind, so if you need to back off for a while, that would be okay (with me at least, I don't want to speak for the others).  For a while in there, you were posting more than that.  Don't want to see you burn out.  And let me know if you want help running Doorgath.  I can do that until such a time as you are able to kill him off or write him out of the adventure.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 6, 2007)

Psion, I'm happy to slow down, NPC Doorgath or let CanadienneBacon NPC Doorgath.  Anything to keep the game going.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 6, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Psion, I'm happy to slow down, NPC Doorgath or let CanadienneBacon NPC Doorgath.  Anything to keep the game going.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




What he said. I'm having great fun, and have no problem slowing the pace down.


----------



## Psion (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright... I'll see about getting the next round up. Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 7, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> Alright... I'll see about getting the next round up. Sorry for the delays.




Don't worry about it, Psion. I've run a PbP, I know how much work it can be.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 7, 2007)

No worries here Psion.  I'm eager to go quicker but at the same time I'm more than happy to go at whatever pace is sustainable for you.  I appreciate the effort that you have put in so far.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 9, 2007)

You know that an encounter is going to be challenging when they hit you on a 2!  Damn Giantess!

Do I happen to get an attack of opportunity on the Giantess when she picks up her club?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 9, 2007)

My husband is going out of town for three days next week, so I think today I'll take the day off.  See you guys later.


----------



## Psion (Mar 10, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Do I happen to get an attack of opportunity on the Giantess when she picks up her club?




Actually, after a quick look, yes, you do.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn Giantess!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help Kafkonia.  Once the Giantess is out of the way Kull should be able to help with the other 3 Giants (and get/give some flanking bonus goodness!)    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll be out of the loop next week Thursday through Saturday.  I also plan to make Easter weekend a long weekend and will be taking Friday through Monday off from posting.  

I'll be around in the interim, though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 28, 2007)

Psion,

How are things going in regards to this PbP?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Psion (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll try to catch up this weekend... but we are going on vacation, so it might be a little catch as catch can.

I would like to at least finish the first chapter. After that, I'll evaluate whether it's worth going on.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 1, 2007)

[sblock=Psion]I attended a christian conference in downtown Honolulu this weekend.  I had a fantastic time.  While I was there, God spoke to me and said I have been spending way too much time online playing D&D and not enough time focusing on what he wants me to be doing on this earth.  I hate quitting anything, but I know I have to obey the calling I received.  I'm sorry, but I am bailing on this game.  Please do whatever you see fit with Peja, and I wish you happiness and prosperity.[/sblock]


----------



## Psion (Apr 3, 2007)

*Announcement*

Best of luck to you CB.

All, I'm glad for every that said they had a good time thus far, but I think it's time to put this campaign to bed. I do hope to run another PbP soon, but I think I've learned a few things and next time I'll go about things a bit differently. For one, I think there's a bit of an issue trying to remain faithful to a campaign designed for tabletop play.

Thanks for playing and hope to see you all around!


----------



## nonamazing (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the game, sir.  I thought you had some pretty innovative ideas, and I enjoyed myself.  Perhaps we'll game together again someday!


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 3, 2007)

I fully understand, Psion, and I think you did an admirable job. As I learned trying to run WLD, combat can really bog down on the boards.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 3, 2007)

You know, it just occurred to me, we now (technically) can say we "survived the Tomb of Horrors."

We don't have to mention that Acerak was out at the time...


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 3, 2007)

Psion, I'm sad to see it end like this.  I had a lot of fun while it lasted though.  Send me an e-mail when you plan to run another PbP and I'd be more than happy to play again.    

What was it in particular that you would do differently next time?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd just like to chime in and say that I liked the maps.  Great job with those!  What mapping software were you using, again?


----------



## Psion (Apr 4, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> What was it in particular that you would do differently next time?




Well, as I alluded, I was running out of the box and felt some measure of desire to be faithful to the adventure as written (well, as well as could be running a 2e adventure in 3e). I think were I running something I put together myself, I'd be willing to change events on the fly so they flowed a bit more smoothly.

Two, running high level turned out to be more of a burden than I anticipated.


----------



## Psion (Apr 4, 2007)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'd just like to chime in and say that I liked the maps.  Great job with those!  What mapping software were you using, again?




I was using Campaign Cartographer 2, and filching from Counter Collection Gold for counter images. I'd just do screen captures and upload them. (I do have CC3, but I'm a bit more used to the CC2 interface, so I kept using it.)

It was pretty slick once I figured out the trick to get the counter images to show up on the counters. Once you have the counter, it's really easy to copy them, move them around, draw grids, etc.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 4, 2007)

The maps looked really great, so good job with that!

And running mid-to-high levels is really hard, I agree.  I ran a small part of City of the Spider Queen and it about wore me out.  I couldn't keep up.


----------



## Kafkonia (Apr 4, 2007)

High levels are hard enough to run in tabletop games, let alone on-line. Why, I remember an epic pbp a ways back that I dropped out of before we even started because it was so much work just getting ready to play in it -- I can't imagine what it was like for the person running it.


----------

